# Our Motley Crew



## dastardlydeed (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been showing, working and breeding Jack Russells for more than 10 years now. These days I am down to four terriers, trying to keep it manageable. I have seen them do just fine with goats if raised right. Chickens are never really "safe" with terriers. In addition, we have three rescued French Bulldogs. A cockatiel, three misfit parakeets that I inherited from working at a vet clinic. 12 Ameracauna chicks...that number will be drastically reduced as soon as we can tell the sex. We only plan on keeping four. And a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh dast - you are going to fit right in - LOL!

Currently this is what I have:

12 does - ranging from Pygmy to Nubian to Boer
3 bucks - 2 Nigis 1 boer
7 kids on the ground
2 wethers
2 mares
1 colt
3 dogs (2 mastiffs and a rott)
1 barn cat
2 kids at home (5 total)
1 DH
and NO partridge in a pear tree  :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot to add - 

The 7 babies are leaving
The colt is leaving

BUT - 
I probobly have 4 more does and a buckling coming in  And I have a Nubian buck that I am picking up this weekend also!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i had chickens, ducks and rabbits
but due to the cost of living i have decided not to winter them so they are all gone
(i feel good about it tho as the fowl went to an elderly man who has recently lost his wife and needed something to keep him occupied and the rabbits went to a 4h home)
i have 10 mini nubians and 1 grade wether
i have 5 barn cats and 2 house dogs


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...you'll fit right in!!

I have 6 does
3 bucks
1 old cranky cocker spaniel
1 "springs in butt" beagle mix
1 " brain dead" english pointer mix pup
1 old creepy "Sassy" cat
1 "demon kitty" Smokey cat
1 "rotten" Buster kitty
1 Cranky semi old hubby

And the numerous mice that seem to pop up in every corner of the barn!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

ooohhh let me see . .. . 


7 dogs
7 cats
1 horse
at current 4 goats . . .more coming soon . . .


----------



## dastardlydeed (Oct 2, 2008)

i love it here! i am not the oddball!


----------



## dastardlydeed (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## dastardlydeed (Oct 2, 2008)

waaaaay too big, im sorry
i will try to fix that


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww .. cool pics ! I love the french bulldog !!

I have :
6 goats (planning on getting 4 more)
1 pony (might be getting 2 more)
29 chickens (a few of them will soon be "gone")
3 dogs (2 English Mastiffs & 1 Boston Terrier)
6 Cats (all barn cats)
1 bunny (soon am getting 2 more)
1 semi understanding hubby
1 animal loving daughter ! (just like mommy)


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I love JRTs! I grew up with them and have some very fond memories...My mom's JRT gets so excited when she she's a squirrel that, when my mom lets her outside to chase it, she usually runs the wrong way! She also FREAKS OUT whenever she hears a lawn mower because, one time when my step dad started the mower, a mouse ran out from underneath it and she caught it. Now she thinks that running lawn mower=mouse. Never a dull moment--I'll tell you that!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We have
4 horses
26 goats
10 guineas
2 cockatiels (sitting on some eggs)
2 basset hounds
1 greyhoud/lab mix
1 basset hound/weiner dog mix
1 pekignese
2 Great Pyranese
1 Karakachan/Mareema
6 fish


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I cant believe that I forgot my cats. I will probably pay for that one. 
So that with them it is
7 cats
4 horses
26 goats
10 guineas
2 cockatiels (sitting on eggs)
9 dogs (forgot the lab/heeler mix, and 6 live in the house)
6 fish 
I think that is everyone.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have:

70 goats but will be less than that soon though.  
22 cats ( all outside/barn cats )
4 dogs ( 2 lab mixes and 2 Great Pyrenees and soon we'll have a Boston Terrier/Beagle mix which is my brother's )
3 pea fowl ( 2 peahens and 1 peacock-male )
many Muscovy ducks
nomore guinea fowl
no more other breeds of ducks either

I think that's our crew.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow i think im the odd ball here. I have had goats for 13 something years. but about a month ago my car started giving me more problems then it was worth, i also wanted to attend college and just couldnt do it with all that money i was forking out for the goats, so i leased the herd out to a wonderful home in idaho. i still have goat acess with the goat dairy farm i work at and i can go see my girls and boys anytime i wanted.
I have gotten rid of the chickens and guinea pigs as well.
At one point i had 
five guinea pigs
six chickens
fourteen goats 
one cat
one dog
one cockatiel
and two budgies
one horse
and one pony
I sold sam, my horse just because i didnt have the tie for him, cubby my pony was old and has sinse passed away. same with my cockatiel and budgies. My last gpig died last year, she lived to be eight.
now we just have two cats. Sometimes its a little too quiet around here. but im still as goat craxy as ever


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Since everyone else is listing their animals...

About 200 chickens - give or take a couple, too many breeds and mixes to even consider listing
22 turkeys (easterm wild, royal palm, white, and red bourbon)
11 geese, - 1 gray emden, 4 white emden, and 6 white chinese
about 18 ducks - muscovies, welsh harlequins, pekin, rouns, silver appleyards and khaki cambells
8 guineas - lavender and gray
about 18-20 roller pigeons
10 cats
1 dog (lab/chow chow mix)
6 goats
1 donkey
19 rabbits
And we're looking to get peafowl again, our other ones died of old age.

But we've had alot of other animals before including horses, cattle, sheep, parakeets, a pet rat named missy.. lol.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I have; 

4 dogs
1 cat
5 goats (3 does and 2 bucks)
1 horse (need to finish breaking,lol)
4 fish
And then I work at a dog kennel/farm and work with just about everything else. She has goats and sheep plus all the dogs and the cat. And her neighbors are Billy Etbauer and his family. (raise QH and broncs, he's a big time bronc rider)


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

My DH always says "no more critters!!!" but it never works:

8 pygora goats: 4 does, 3 wethers & 1 buck
6 horses: 3 paint mares, 1 QH gelding; 1 appaloosa mare & her gelded 2 year old
2 dogs: Athena, our great pyr; Bailey, our indoor dog
1 visiting dog: my m.i.l.'s shitsu
2 indoor cats
1 barn cat
53 chickens
2 - 55 gallon fish tanks; one fresh water & one salt; 2 - 30 gallon fish tanks & one river tank

1 teenage boy still at home; 1 in college & 2 doing whatever
dear hubby of course

to the Rainbow Bridge in the last year - I miss these guys:

Barney, my 16 year old quaker parrot
Nikita, our 9 year old Eskimo Spritz
Snickelfritz: our 9 year old 25 lb house cat


----------

